

A complete redesign of the Science Exchange order experience - HandleTheJandal
http://blog.scienceexchange.com/2014/11/improved-collaboration-on-science-exchange/

======
djkn0x
awesome work by the Science Exchange Dev team. look for some upcoming blog
posts about the experience redesigning the core order experience in Ember.js.

